# M&M in Phoenix AZ -  looking for mature players



## giddoen (Apr 23, 2003)

Hello all ws ust wondering if anyone on the boards here is in the Phoenix AZ area as I will be moving there next month.

I have been gameing fo over 20years anda GM for over half that. I and a huge fan of supers and want to continue GMing a M&M game in my new house.

right now I am still in CA. but not gaming as I am getting ready for the move! 

Take care and I hope to meet some of you soon at local conventions and game stores. Also the local store that will get my hard earned cash is Atomic Comics, if you have not been in the store stop by they are great people and a great store. they are in Central Phoenix witha store in Mesa too.

Thanks 

Giddoen


----------



## Gaius (May 8, 2003)

Check out Game Depot in Tempe, located on McClintock and Southern.  Pretty good store, very complete stock.

Gaius


----------



## AmbushBug (Jun 12, 2003)

Gamers in Arizona unite! I'm in the paradise valley area and dying to join in a game..I have rpged since 1980 sooooo help!!!


----------



## asudoug (Oct 16, 2004)

*Still Looking?*

Hi Gideon -- Are you still looking for players or a game? Did you move to Phoenix? If so I'd like to get in touch with you -- I'm in Tempe after leaving the Bay Area -- Doug


----------

